

Elixir and the Internet of Things (2014) [video] - stevedomin
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-OCorBXX7M

======
hnrem
Performance testing tool was written in Go, but then Go seems to have been
ignored for writing the server. Any reason?

~~~
MCRed
Doing distributed systems in Elixir/Erlang is dramatically easier/more logical
than in Go.

Go is advertised as having "Concurrency" support, but that's nowhere near all
that makes up OTP.

I think people don't seem to get this. Go is really not a good language for
distributed systems programming. At least not yet when compared to Erlang /
Elixir.

~~~
eggy
I'd like to see it translated to LFE - lisp flavored erlang to compare with
Elixir. I started with Elixir, but I have since switched to LFE, since I
prefer Lisp languages to Ruby/Python. I think LFE would be more powerful in
the IOT application.

~~~
rubiquity
"Powerful" is a pretty vague term. Care to elaborate on why?

~~~
eggy
Sure, but your name presages what I might have to add. I like Elixir, and
would prefer to write in it rather than Erlang just based on syntax, and
Elixir is evolving. But the ability to change the constructs of the language
are limited compared with a Lisp like LFE. I am a novice, so I defer to the
man himself to elucidate - Robert Virding - [1]. Nowadays small chips and
boards can do a lot more than their ancestors, but I think the ability to
write new constructs in LFE will be more 'powerful' in developing small IOT
devices.

[1] - [http://osdir.com/ml/lisp-flavoured-
erlang/2015-01/msg00010.h...](http://osdir.com/ml/lisp-flavoured-
erlang/2015-01/msg00010.html)

~~~
rubiquity
> _Sure, but your name presages what I might have to add._

My username has nothing to do with affinity for syntax. In fact, I would have
started with Elixir a year earlier if in 2012 I hadn't dismissed the language
for looking too much like Ruby. I ultimately embraced Elixir for its Erlang-
like qualities, the parts I like from Clojure and excellent tooling.

> _But the ability to change the constructs of the language are limited
> compared with a Lisp like LFE. I am a novice, so I defer to the man himself
> to elucidate - Robert Virding_

Robert actually talked with José about that on Twitter recently[0] . This is
above my head as well, but I think LFE's extensibility is something that gets
stretched a bit too far whenever a comparison of Elixir and LFE comes up.

0 -
[https://twitter.com/josevalim/status/601388406309036033](https://twitter.com/josevalim/status/601388406309036033)

------
bhrgunatha
Interesting talk and on a related note, Strange Loop has become one of my
favourite conferences for producing interesting talks these days. They always
seem to get talks no a variety of technologies with a mix of real world
applications.

